# How long can gnocchi be held on counter before cooking?



## LEFSElover (Dec 12, 2014)

afternoon...sorry to post this if it's already been addressed.
just made gnocchi for sons wife for tonight after I'll be done babysitting and driving 200+ miles.  she'll have to cook it herself and it's just completed.  the pillows are on a cookie sheet lined with wax paper dusted with a little flour and lightly covered with soft clean light weight kitchen towel.  how many hours can they sit on the counter this way please?  I don't know the answer. thank you if you can help.


----------



## Addie (Dec 12, 2014)

LEFSElover said:


> afternoon...sorry to post this if it's already been addressed.
> just made gnocchi for sons wife for tonight after I'll be done babysitting and driving 200+ miles.  she'll have to cook it herself and it's just completed.  the pillows are on a cookie sheet lined with wax paper dusted with a little flour and lightly covered with soft clean light weight kitchen towel.  how many hours can they sit on the counter this way please?  I don't know the answer. thank you if you can help.



Since gnocchi's are made mostly of potato and flour, I would say they are safe for a long while yet. If you are going to be traveling with them, put them in the trunk. You can keep yourself warm in the car, but the heat won't be in the trunk.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 12, 2014)

thanks Addie. they are going to have to be cooked by daughter in law as I'll be long gone on my drive home. I'm just wondering if they stay as they are the way I described, will they still be good in say 3 hrs sitting on counter. she'll be putting them in the boiling water then dropping in to her home made soup that I completed this morning-it's cold and raining here also, hope that won't affect the outcome


----------



## Addie (Dec 12, 2014)

You are welcome. Gnocci are the one dish my DIL could make. But they were never as good as her mother's. There is nothing like Mom's cooking I guess. They will be fine. Just keep them covered and don't let the air get to them or a crust will form. Not a bad thing, but not so great either.


----------

